# The role of mediators and money advisors in debt settlement



## Brendan Burgess (20 Nov 2009)

6.[FONT=&quot]                  [/FONT]Do you agree that the role of mediator in the proposed statutory debt settlement scheme should be carried out by a money advisor? [Paragraph 5.101]

7.[FONT=&quot]                  [/FONT]Do you agree that only licensed agencies and money advisors should be permitted to act as mediators under the proposed debt settlement scheme? (see discussion of the proposed regulation of debt advisors above) [Paragraph 5.103]

8.[FONT=&quot]                  [/FONT]Do you have any views as to the desirability of a money advisor operating as both mediator and settlement administrator under the debt settlement scheme?  Alternatively, should the role of a money advisor be restricted to mediating a settlement, with another administrative body responsible for supervising and administering the settlement? [Paragraph 5.105]


----------

